# Should I get divorced?



## mankster (Aug 23, 2015)

Before I begin to narrate,I'd like to apologize for my English in advance.I'm not a native speaker and I've only been studying English for 2 years.

Me(41) and my wife(40) have been married for 6 years now.We have 2 daughters(16 and 8).Me and my wife have known each other since High School.That's where we fell in love with each other.She was one of the so called "cool kids" and i was one of the kids who couldn't fit in because was different from the rest of the pack so to speak.I remember how much my wife was desired by all the boys.She had many boyfriends but ended up loving me because she's always said that me being different was the one quality that she really liked about me and she said she'd always thought i bring more qualities to the table.So ours is/was true love.We've always gotten along and it's always been great except for when it comes to the bedroom.I guess I've never been good enough for her.Even in the beginning,the first time we had it,she said it was amazing but ffs i could tell she was lying.One time i asked her to be brutally honest with me about it.She said I quote:"Look,you know i love you so much and that has nothing to do with sex but in terms of sex you're not as good as some of my exes...but i don't want them,just you and you're not even that bad" and the she hugged me.Ever since that point on,I've been trying different methods to satisfy her in the bedroom such as roleplay,toys and whatnot and i think she enjoyed our reinvigorated sex life a little bit better this way but i could just tell i sucked.Me and her both work.I'm a flight attendant and she's a kindergarten teacher.She looks after children including ours as they go to the same kindergarten she works in.Lately,she's been acting a bit suspicious.She's been spending more time on the phone than usual.Since i'm the jealous type and I'm obviously not giving her what she needs,i started thinking she's having an affair.When she went to take a shower,i took her laptop in an attempt to find out if she had an ****** maddison account or a match dot com account and luckily,she didn't have any accounts of that nature.As a matter of fact her browser history was filled with facebook links which i accecced snd because she's always logged in i could read her messages snd see her posts etc. and luckily,no signs of cheating were shown.It was all good.So i thought to myself,she was speaking to some colleague or a friend and besides that,my wife has put on some weight,she wears glasses now,she's not that high school chick any more so nog many men would like her and she's a responsible woman after all.1 week later,though,my world was shaken to its foundations.I was just returning home from work when i overheard my wife's phone call.She was speaking to one of her ex boyfriends from high school,perhaps the one she liked the best before she fell in love with me as he had aspirations to be a rugby player and had a great physique.His name is Jack.I was shocked that they still kept in touch after so many years.I couldn't wait to confront my wife about her conversation with him but i couldn't because she had to go.I was so jealous,i thought i'd follow her because it was Sunday,her only day off.I drove behind her.Surprisingly,she pulled over near some hotel.She went inside.I waited for a few minutes,then went in as well.I asked the guy at the reception about my wife.Unfortunately,he couldn't give me this type of information.He ended up telling me that to the best of his knowledge,she comes here three times a week and apparently the guy knew what was happening so instead of bye he said:"goodluck!".I was shocked.I wanted to believe that something else was happening but it was pretty apparent.The phone call,the hotel,everything.I was able to connect the dots-my wife was having an affair with her ex boyfriend from school.I went back home and bursted into tears.One of our kids was there and tried to console me and asked me what was going on.She was ruining a marriage that was allegedly based on love.She said it herself,she only wants me and no one else.Maybe,it's my fault that i can'tv satisfy her needs but what happened a week later nearly killed me.I'd been pondering this whole situation for a whole week.I decided not to confront my wife but catch her in the act instead.On Friday,i talked to my friend John about this.He adviced me to set up cameras around the house like in many videos that they do and post online about their wives getting caught.At first i thought it was crazy but he convinced me it was a good idea.He helped me rent 3 high quality cameras and all the equipment and also helped me set them up and hide them well while my wife was at work,or doing what she was doing in that hotel.Since my wife didn't know John,i told her he invited me to his wedding on Sunday so i'd be away the whole day.So,on Sunday,me and John went to his place and turned on his laptop and observed what was happening throughout the day.At first we thought,she'd take off to that hotel again and wouldn't bring him home(which is what we were hoping for).At around 4:30pm my wife went to the bedroom,took off all of her clothes and to my surprise,opened my wardrobe and put on one of my shirts and one of my ties and nothing else.The kids were not there,I quickly gave the older one a call to find out where they were.They were sent to their grandparents'.I was so angry at this moment so i started cussing out my wife.5 mins later,another man(Jack) came in our bedroom,they started kissing,they later on moved in our own marital bed.It was a horrific scene for me.I watched them have sex for a couple of hours and as ugly as this will sound,in the end my wife gave him a blowjob and let him cum in her mouth.When I thought it couldn't get any worse,i heard her say i quote:"I haven't done this since High School,Jack.I haven't swallowed since then and i love your ****" and then she kept blowing him.She went on for ages.He came again,this time on her tits and because she has long hair,it got in her hair too.Some landed on my shirt and stained it.My friend John tried to prevent me from watching a couple of times but i insisted on watching.I was crushed down and i can't even begin to explain how i was feeling.He was laughing like a sick bastard and was asking her questions about me or as he was referring to me-her poor hubby.He was asking her questions along tje lines of:Am i bigger than him,better than him? to which she responded with a Yes but the one question that stood out the most is the one i could never get over.He said i quote:"Are you gonna kiss your poor hubby with this mouth later without brushing your teeth?" to which she didn't respond with an answer but with a loud giggle and then continued to give him a blowjob for another 10 mins.Then i watched them get dressed.I decided to hurry back to home before she'd already cleaned up.I got home just in the nick of time.She was still in my shirt,the bed sheets were crumpled.There were remnants of sperm on her lips and on her left cheek.I'd seen enough.She started sobbing and apologizing through tears.I left the house and haven't returned home ever since.She's been messaging me and calling me.In a text message she explained why she did it-she needed good sex and i wasn't giving it to her and obviously said she'd never do it again and was begging me for forgiveness.Come to think of it,part of it is my fault but she crossed the line.She's a married woman.She can't do that any more.I have a video of her cheating on me at my disposal so i believe that if i consulted with a lawyer i'd be avle to get a divorce without a problem.I'm almost convinced to file for divorce but the reason why i say almost is because ofnour daughters.If I actuate this process,it could be detrimental to our kids,it could devastate them.I don't know what to do any more.All I know is that I don't love my wife any more.


----------



## tripad (Apr 18, 2014)

ehh

how to live with that going forward with her ? some can , i cant . i am a woman .


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Is this the kind of woman you want to spend the rest of your life with? You caught her this time but how many times has she done this at the hotel with this guy?

It's bad enough that she was having sex with another man but to bring this guy in your home, your bed, and laugh at the thought of you kissing her after this guy unloaded in her mouth.

She doesn't have any remorse for cheating but for getting caught and nothing more so if it's me, she's gone and you file.

Now to be honest, this sounds like something out of Dear Penthouse.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

Troll the last Time his name was Mikec .
And he told nearly the Same Story.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Really this story again? Last time it was the identical story, minus the wife wearing the shirt and tie, dude banging the wife was wearing a ball cap the rest of the details of this guys "tales from under the bridge" are pretty much the same.

Why would divorcing someone like this be something anyone would have to debate? I guess it makes as much sense as setting up video cameras in your house when you know your wife is using a motel:scratchhead: Try again OP and next time use paragraphs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Paragraphs, please.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

mankster said:


> He ended up telling me that to the best of his knowledge, she comes here three times a week and apparently the guy knew what was happening so instead of bye he said:"goodluck!".
> 
> When I thought it couldn't get any worse, i heard her say i quote:"I haven't done this since High School, Jack. I haven't swallowed since then and i love your ****" and then she kept blowing him.


She has been seeing him three times a week and she loves his ****. Yet this was she first time she swallowed him since high school?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Simply, Troll!


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

But why? Why troll with this, and here?
some people just odd.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is what you need to do. First you need to Apologize for being lousy in bed. Then have her invite the OM over and let them have sex in front of you. Be sure to have a note pad with you, so that you can take notes. Maybe he can help you, and maybe they will let you be the towel boy. Best of luck going forward.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm, if this is real then based on your comments about how she's put on weight and has glasses so not many men would want her it sounds like you don't think that highly of her.

Not hard to see why she wouldn't be close to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

He is a Troll his other name on Loveshack and SurvivingInfedelity is Nidd and on this site mikec.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have been trolled.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought so ....after reading the whole b***** thing. No man would write such graphic s*** about his wife, it would be too devastating. Sick!


----------

